# IBI Rates



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi just a quicky.

Is there a site anywhere which gives IBI rates across the various regions/ towns?
Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi just a quicky.
> 
> Is there a site anywhere which gives IBI rates across the various regions/ towns?
> Thanks


No, because they are different for every house in every town. The amount depends on many, many factors but principally the square meterage firstly of the land it is built on, then the amount of square meters built, the number of facades abutting the street (in the case of urban properties), the area the house is in (those in towns where there are more municipal facilities are rated higher than those in the campo or small villages where less facilities are available), etc. I once saw the document setting out how it is all calculated and it made my eyes glaze over after about the first 3 pages.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> No, because they are different for every house in every town. The amount depends on many, many factors but principally the square meterage firstly of the land it is built on, then the amount of square meters built, the number of facades abutting the street (in the case of urban properties), the area the house is in (those in towns where there are more municipal facilities are rated higher than those in the campo or small villages where less facilities are available), etc. I once saw the document setting out how it is all calculated and it made my eyes glaze over after about the first 3 pages.


But the question asked is valid - there must be a price per m2 and then some sort of formula or else they couldn't bill us.

What happens when it's queried? How do they check that it's correct?

Or, better still, if omne extends the property, how do they recalculate it?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you both. I see what you mean, very variable town to town even house to house. Thanks

Had found this but couldn't really understand it


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just goes to show how behind some provinces are having not revalued for 20 years or so.

[I don't understand the chart either]


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The chart shows the %age of the "official" value of the property that derives the IBI rate. (With adjustments for inflation based on the time passed since the last review of that value)

The "official value" is the valor catastral.

This appears on various documents, including the IBI receipt (you can look at last year's one if available).

You can also consult online if you have an electronic identity document, or you can go to the local ayuntamiento with your ID document to consult the valor catastral of your own property.

You cannot consult this value for a property that you don't own, as far as I am aware.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Am still confused Overandout!!

Have a bash, using that chart at what IBI would be in Valencia region on a 100k property- thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> The chart shows the %age of the "official" value of the property that derives the IBI rate. (With adjustments for inflation based on the time passed since the last review of that value)
> 
> The "official value" is the valor catastral.
> 
> ...


I'm still non the wiser, but I'm barely number literate.
I don't think IBI is just down to square metres though is is?
Our town hall introduced a tax based on how wide the entrance to yourproperty is for example. Doesn't that go on your IBI? And then some charge for rubbish collection seperately and some include it in the IBI, don't they, or am I mixing up different concepts here?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm still non the wiser, but I'm barely number literate.
> I don't think IBI is just down to square metres though is is?
> Our town hall introduced a tax based on how wide the entrance to yourproperty is for example. Doesn't that go on your IBI? And then some charge for rubbish collection seperately and some include it in the IBI, don't they, or am I mixing up different concepts here?


Answering my own question it seems not.
Here's something which explains what the IBI is, but I don't trust my translating skills so I'll just leave it in Spanish


> *¿Qué es el IBI? *
> 
> El impuesto de bienes inmuebles es una tasa que deben pagar todos los propietarios de casas, pisos o terrenos (ya sean fincas rústicas o urbanas), ya que grava la titularidad y los derechos sobre las fincas.





> *¿Cómo se calcula? *
> 
> Su cuantía se basa en el valor catastral del inmueble, es decir, el valor del suelo más el valor de la construcción. Este dato servirá a los ayuntamientos para calcular el IBI, que puede ser desde un 0,4% del valor catastral hasta el 1,1% (para bienes de naturaleza urbana).




​
from here
¿Subirá el IBI en 2014? ¿Cómo se calcula? Claves sobre la tasa municipal estrella - elEconomista.es


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Am still confused Overandout!!
> 
> Have a bash, using that chart at what IBI would be in Valencia region on a 100k property- thanks


I fear that what you ask is impossible.

What do you mean by a 100k property?

If you mean a property that you would pay 100k€ for, then this is entirely irrelevant. The valor catastral has nothing to do with what you would pay for it, nor what an estate agent might value it at for commercial sale.

My own flat in Madrid has a valor catastral of around 10% of what I paid for it in 2004.

If you mean that the valor catastral is 100k€, then the IBI would be 1.071% of 100,000 = 1,071€ (without taking into account any adjustment which could be up to 10% due to the fact that the last revision of valor catastral took place before 1998, and without applying the factorof the "tipo mínimo y supletorio" which we cannot apply in your example becasue we don't know the classification of the property....)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok thanks anyway, appreciate the attempt. My maths are terrible!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Really, the only way to find out is to ask the estate agent to let you see a copy of the latest IBI bill for any property you are interested in. They need to have this in order to sell the property.

As Overandout said, the asking price of a property may bear little relation to the catastral value, which is what the IBI bill in based on.

And the catastral value could change the following year, anyway, if a new revision of values was done in that municipality. At least 7 years has to elapse between revaluations, but as you will have seen from the chart you found many areas haven't been revalued for much longer than that.

We had a revaluation in 2007 (right at the top of the property market) and my catastral value tripled, then of course came the crash and after a couple of years some people were finding that their catastral value exceeded the market value of the property. The Ayuntamiento kept asking for a new revaluation, but it couldn't be done until last year under the 7 year rule. Values were then revised downwards.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just for your info:

The valor catastral is supposedly the value of the coefficient of ownership of the land belonging to the property (100% if a "vivienda unifamiliar", pro rata with sq. m if a flat) plus the cost of construction.

The valor catastral is designed to be re-evaluated every 10 years, but with the best intentions in the world, this does not happen.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Just for your info:
> 
> The valor catastral is supposedly the value of the coefficient of ownership of the land belonging to the property (100% if a "vivienda unifamiliar", pro rata with sq. m if a flat) plus the cost of construction.
> 
> The valor catastral is designed to be re-evaluated every 10 years, but with the best intentions in the world, this does not happen.


If that's the case, and I'm not saying it isn't, why does it bear NO relation to the insurance value?

I tried to use the cadastral value for insuring the buildings (+- as you say), but was told that this was inappropriate and that the bank valuation had to be used - which was over 4 rimes as much as the CV.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> If that's the case, and I'm not saying it isn't, why does it bear NO relation to the insurance value?
> 
> I tried to use the cadastral value for insuring the buildings (+- as you say), but was told that this was inappropriate and that the bank valuation had to be used - which was over 4 rimes as much as the CV.


I wouldn't want to insure mine for the 3k euro catastral valuation thanks ! :lol:
Which is not even 2% of its actual value.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't forget that insurers want to cover the real cost of re-construction, not an official estimate of the cost of construction which could be 20 years out of date.
A large part of a claim could easily be the site clearance / making safe, after a fire for example, which would not form part of the construction cost.


----------

